# Fur price check



## Plowdude

Anybody sold any beaver in the last two weeks? What was the average and where did you sell?


----------



## carp_killer

sold some at hudson bay and got 40-55 for um


----------



## chasesdad

in northern Indiana we are getting $.35 a pound for beaver, $.50 for a **** $7 for rats and $7-10 for mink. not sure if thats good or not but its the only buyer in my area and this is my first year trapping.


----------



## Plowdude

Thanks for the reply guys. Chase, I've never heard of buying beaver by the pound before. Unless they were not prime, then they're bought by the pound as "hatters" I wonder if it's just your buyer doing it that way? At $.35 a pound, a #50 pound beaver would be worth $17.50. Thats about half of what it's really worth.


----------



## chasesdad

if there isnt any one else for at least a 45 min drive its hard to complain i geuss


----------



## carp_killer

if i was you i would tell your current buyer were to go and go sell them at the other place 45 min away just keep your hides in a freezer until you have a bunch to sell because right now ur gettin screwed


----------



## Plowdude

It's possible I'm misunderstanding this whole reply about buying buy the pound. If it's your first year trapping you may not have a lot of furs that would warrant driving a long way to sell. The $7.00 on the muskrats is right in there with what I'm hearing and reading on fur reports. Next year when you have pickups loads of fur to sell, call any fur-buyer within 100 miles and I guarantee he'll come to you. Contact your state trapping organization, better yet join if you haven't, they'll give you names of buyers. Have fun trapping. If you learn to skin and stretch your furs well it gives you a lot of leverage when it comes time to sell.


----------



## Plowdude

trapper_2:
I forgot to ask on my last post. Did you sell any otter at the auction? How did they average if you did sell some? Thanks.


----------



## smitty223

I just returned from the ISTA fur sale....saw highs of $50 on beaver, $9 'rats, $25 coyote, $20 ****, $28 grey fox

Smitty


----------



## carp_killer

no its been a while since ive caught any otter


----------



## cya_coyote

down here in kansas our prices are a little lower... but i was getting $18 on my jumbo ****, $15 average on beaver, but i did have 4 beaver that were small... about 20 lb or so. rats i got $6, and coyotes i got $15.

was a little bit depressed on red fox. they were only bringing $12. thought they would bring more.

all my fur is finished, so that may be why my prices were fairly similar, except for the beaver... wish i could get $40-$50 for beaver, i would go a little bit harder on them. a lot of them around, but i only trap the ones that i find in my **** areas.

also, got a beaver a couple of weeks ago on a new stretch of river that weighed 92#... felt more like 200# by the time i got it to the truck... was 3/4 mile away across a muddy corn field. but i was glad to get it. have never seen one that big before.

cya

:sniper:


----------



## younghunter

sure it 92 lbs casue i think ur stering it lil bit there maybe weighed 50 and thought it weighed 92 . dont think those kanasas beaver get that big.


----------



## M*F

Sold a few beaver to groenwolds a couple weeks ago. came out with a $19 avg. topped at 35. All were finished but they were all caught early nov.


----------



## LAtrapper

i hate looking up fur prices. it's always depressing seeing as how i live in Louisiana.


----------



## poutpro

25 for beaver in Central MN
4 for rats now


----------



## beaver/otter trapper

what is bobcat and otter bringing


----------



## MightyThor

Wow. I am getting roasted. Pending on how much red is in the fur, a **** only goes about 7$


----------



## smitty223

You guys need to remember that all fur isn't "equal" across the country. A minnesota or Wisconson '**** will bring more than a Kentucky or Georgia '****, (or Indiana).

Smitty


----------



## LAtrapper

smitty sure is right about that. i called a fur buyer today and the market for south Louisiana is something like this:

GOOD *****-$4
red fox-$12
grey fox-$10
mink-males $10 females $7
bobcat-$30
coyote-zero
opossum-forget it
otter-$35
beaver-$10 (surprisingly good)

I need to move up north...


----------



## Brad.T

That is ridiculous keep your fur and tan it and sell it on ebay


----------



## carp_killer

is that in the round or put up latrapper i sure hode its inthe round


----------



## LAtrapper

nope, that's skinned, fleshed, and stretched.

i dont do it for the money as you can see.


----------



## carp_killer

nobody does it for the money these days like some people use to i was behind last year when i figured it all out adds up with gas prices goin up new traps dye wax vehicle repair trap accessories etc but im not plannin on quiting any time soon


----------



## Snow Goose Killer

chasesdad said:


> in northern Indiana we are getting $.35 a pound for beaver, $.50 for a **** $7 for rats and $7-10 for mink. not sure if thats good or not but its the only buyer in my area and this is my first year trapping.


 Here in MN we get like 35-40$ for a prime beaver fur and rats in wilmar Mn was going for 7.50 for the prime ones.


----------



## koondawg

The bobcats i sold here in Missouri had a $70 average and ***** had a $13 dollar average. 8)


----------



## carp_killer

i no as a fact if your talking about selling to johnson fur your not getting 7.50 for rats or 35-40 for a beaver i sold there a few days ago and got 6 for xl rats and asked him about beaver and he said right around 20 for beaver


----------



## beaver/otter trapper

i sold my fur the other day in mississippi and got $12.50 for otter 24 for fox $2 for muskrat $13 for coyote $12 for bobcat and i had two foxes three otters one mustrat and one coyote it was really ****ty prices i think


----------



## h2ofwlr

As you can see, there is a big difference in nprices from region to region, mostly becuase of the type of fur quality. Northern tier states traditionally will always have better prices because the fur is a much better quiality due to the cold weather.


----------



## Brady

Here in central nebraska we get

****- $10-$12 (for a good one)
Coyote-$10-$14
Bobcat-around $150
Fox- $12
Mink-10-12
Muscrats- dont know

If hunting was a sport, id be an athlete


----------



## hunterhugg

in new jersey we can get up to 12 for skunk thats better than coyotes down south


----------



## xdeano

The last average was $35 buck on half assed coyotes, May sale so they were all march/feb coyotes, so were rubbed but i figured i'd get some money out of it rather than letting it go to waste. I only sold half of my lot, the other half came back, to be sold during the first sale in the fall.

The previous average was $45 buck. good prime pelts.

I'm not sure what my beaver did i can't remember. 
xdeano


----------

